# [H] Dark Angels [W] Paypal



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I have the Dark Angels Codex; and also three Ravenwing Black Knights, glued together and basecoated black, plus all the other bits that comes in their box. I sell them for something like half the price - anyone interested (in case you wonder anything, it is just to ask)?


----------

